# Dragons Blood



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2014)

A lot of members have been asking me for Dragons Blood. If you want some let me know either here of by PM. I'll be in Calif. next week and will have a limited supply available (first come, first served).

If you have any questions I'll try to respond as quickly as possible.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2014)

I definitely want some!!


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2014)

What is it? And what city are you going to in ca.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2014)

It is a resin from some tree in Peru. It stops rot.


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2014)

A spray


----------



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2014)

troy said:


> What is it? And what city are you going to in ca.



I'll be in SLO County.

Search the forums, there is quit a bit of info about Dragons Blood, start with my original thread..... http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2106&highlight=sangre+grado


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2014)

I'd like some


----------



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2014)

troy said:


> A spray



Most effective if used as a concentrated direct application to the infection. But I have been using it as a diluted spray to see how effective it is and it does have a preventative effect.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2014)

troy said:


> I'd like some



A one ounce bottle is $25.
PM me for Paypal account payment info.


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2014)

I gotta make sure we can meet, can I pay you when we meet?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2014)

troy said:


> I gotta make sure we can meet, can I pay you when we meet?



Best to ship it. Mailing cost is $4


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 15, 2014)

Also really young ignorant hippie kids buy it because they think it is a form of Opium which is hysterical. Due to this reason a lot of smoke shops have it and you would never know.


----------



## troy (Sep 15, 2014)

yeah bed bath and beyond also has bath salts lol.. the product is the same at smoke shops?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> Also really young ignorant hippie kids buy it because they think it is a form of Opium which is hysterical. Due to this reason a lot of smoke shops have it and you would never know.



No...it's a different plant entirely, not even closely related and comes from Africa I believe. It is actually a hard rock like resin as opposed to the liquid resin we have.

Dragons Blood in English and Sangre de Grado in Spanish is a liquid sap (called a resin for some reason). It is from the species Croton lechleri and used only as a medicine and not magic or narcotic.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 15, 2014)

troy said:


> yeah bed bath and beyond also has bath salts lol.. the product is the same at smoke shops?



These are not related to the plant species our Dragons Blood is from.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 15, 2014)

> No...it's a different plant entirely, not even closely related and comes from Africa I believe. It is actually a hard rock like resin as opposed to the liquid resin we have.



ahhh... you are correct. the stuff I know is the hard resin stuff. I used to see people making a killing off of it a dead shows.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2014)

In latino culture here people drink it for strength like Malta!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 16, 2014)

There are many plants with a sap/resin called 'Sangre de Grado'...... and most of them are just misspelled.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 16, 2014)

Secundino said:


> There are many plants with a sap/resin called 'Sangre de Grado'...... and most of them are just misspelled.



The plant we are working with is specifically Croton lechleri. In peru the common name is Sangre de Grado, In other countries it is sometimes spelled Sangre de Drago. Both Grado and Drago mean dragon and of course sange is blood. In English both translate to dragons blood.

The African Dragons Blood is a hard resin that is blood red and is used mostly in witchcraft as a "magic" ingrediant. The ancient name is associated with the power of blood from evil dragons.

The Peruvian Dragons Blood is a liquid that the Natives of the Amazon have used for as long as anyone knows. It is only used as a cure for certain health problems. It was known well to the Incas who traded high elevation herbs for to the rain forest natives for it.

The name Sangre de Grado was given by the Spanish Conquistadors when they invaded the Peruvian Amazon in search of El Dorado. The Spaniards tried to penetrate the low Amazonian forest and experienced extreme health issues, many were dieing from infections both external and internal. They encountered a peaceful native tribe that offered them health care. The native healers gave them the red liquid and like "magic" their health improved and their lives were saved. Of course the Spanish wanted to know what the liquid was so they were shown the Croton tree and told the liquid was from the tree. The Native healer showed them how to obtain the resin in the correct way which for Natives includes a prayer or chant asking for the help from the tree. Then the tree was cut with a knife and it bled red blood, it bleeds quickly just as if it was an animal being cut. The Spaniard leader exclaimed it was Sangre de Grado! The tree was in reality a dragon sleeping in disguise, and it was a good dragon sent to protect the Spaniards. Thus the name Dragons Blood. 

Sadly after the Spaniards recovered with the help of the Natives, they mascaraed the Natives because they did not have the gold of El Dorado and they were heathens. This story was extracted from the journal of the priest that was with the Spaniards to there probably is a degree of truth to it, in any case it is interesting.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 16, 2014)

PM sent. How long will it last at room temperature? Thanks.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 16, 2014)

eaborne said:


> PM sent. How long will it last at room temperature? Thanks.



A very long time! Do not refrigerate it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2014)

ordered mine.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 16, 2014)

NYEric said:


> ordered mine.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2014)

Could you, would you send Down Under???


----------



## gonewild (Sep 16, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Could you, would you send Down Under???



Yes, no problem. Postal shipping cost to you for one or two bottles is $14.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2014)

I need a bottle Lance

My DB consumption rate has gone way down, but when you need it....you need it:wink:


----------



## gonewild (Sep 16, 2014)

Rick said:


> I need a bottle Lance
> 
> My DB consumption rate has gone way down, but when you need it....you need it:wink:



:clap:


----------



## gonewild (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll be away from the internet for a few days.
If you want to order Dragons Blood send me a PM to get your name on the list and I'll contact you when i get back online.

Any questions about Dragons Blood can probably be answered by forum members who use it.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice fairy tale anyway! Jatropha dioica is also called Sangre de Grado (sic) in Mexico... So better always take the latin names, as the vernacular are misleading. 
Originally, 'grado' in spanish would be just 'degree' , and never 'dragon'. But it's a very common misspelling we have, too, in the Canaries. Suposedly some red dragon blood came from here, from _Dracaena draco_, but unfortunately the story begins at a time the islands, though inhabited, still weren't discovered by the spaniards. :rollhappy:
But there have been found _Dracaena_ in the Atlas more recently and 'of course, the well known _D. socotrana_ from Yemen' would have been the other source of medieval european 'dragon blood'. 
On the other side there is no evidency that dragons were really evil, until christianzation and St. Georg. When all the evil begun, as in central and south america.

Let's hope Croton lericheana-sap it is a good remedy against ulcer!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Sep 17, 2014)

There's medicinal uses though it's illegal for me to talk about it.
(nothing like seeing pink flying elephants)

Tested and approved on paphs, provided you accept that you have stains of it for a long time…  (it can be interesting to tell people what it is then


----------



## gonewild (Sep 24, 2014)

All orders that have been paid for have been shipped today.

Anyone else that wants Dragon's Blood now is the time to order while I am here. I don't know when I will be back again.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2014)

Did you bring anything live back from Peru for us?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Did you bring anything live back from Peru for us?



If I did I would not admit it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2014)

True, true.. 
Well, you have my address!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 1, 2014)

Got mine today. Thanks Lance. I assume I dab it on concerning spots.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2014)

A drop pure or you can dilute a little and spray. Let it dry and hopefully problems stop.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank-you Eric


----------



## gonewild (Oct 20, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Got mine today. Thanks Lance. I assume I dab it on concerning spots.



Sorry I just saw this post.
Yes one drop on an infected area. Or more drops if the area is too big to be covered with one. spread with your finger or cotton swab. (Dragons blood is non toxic to your skin.) I usually apply to both top and bottom leaf surface.

If the infection is near the crown of a growth I put a drop or two directly in the leaf axil so it acts as a barrier to advancing infection.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 20, 2014)

If anyone else wants Dragons Blood, tomorrow (10/20/14) is the last day to order... I'm heading back south to Peru.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 20, 2014)

gonewild said:


> If anyone else wants Dragons Blood, tomorrow (10/20/14) is the last day to order... I'm heading back south to Peru.



Please don't forget me!


----------



## Ruth (Oct 20, 2014)

I would like to try some.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 20, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Please don't forget me!



You are not forgotten, Yours was mailed on the 14th. You should get it soon.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 20, 2014)

Ruth said:


> I would like to try some.



The Dragons Blood is $25 per bottle plus $4 for shipping in the USA. Send me your Paypal address and I'll send you an invoice to pay with.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 20, 2014)

gonewild said:


> You are not forgotten, Yours was mailed on the 14th. You should get it soon.



Thanks!


----------



## Ruth (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks, that was fast.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 20, 2014)

Ruth said:


> Thanks, that was fast.



It's in the mail, no time to waste!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a few bottles left and 4 hours before I leave. 
Anyone wants Dragons blood this is Last Call!


----------

